# Rudest behavior



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Rudest behavior you were treated to? You wouldn't do it, would you?

Don't know what made me think of it just now. It was February 20, 1998 -- the night of the Michelle - Tara figure skate for Olympic gold. Someone who I saw almost every day commuting on the train asked if I'd like to come to her place that night to watch the skate for gold. She'd order pizza. OK. That would be nice. (Never done anything with her previously.) So that evening went to her place with salad fixings to go with pizza and watch the skating. Got there. I sat in whatever chair. She sat in her lounger. Ordered pizza. Turned on TV. We started watching Olympic programming for the evening. The phone rang. From the one side of the conversation I knew it was about her work. It went on and on and on. Couple times I thought she would be hanging up, but conversation started again. And then while still talking on the phone . . . _she muted the TV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ I could not believe it. I sat there a few minutes and then simply got up, put on my jacket, and walked out the door. "What's the matter? Why are you leaving?" I could not believe it. I'd still see her at the station, etc., but I never talked to her again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, if that was the rudest thing that had ever happened to me, I'd be thrilled. Hell, I probably would have shrugged it off as a forgivable offense and given her another chance, especially if it was obvious it was about work and I could still watch skating without sound. I dunno, maybe it's just me, but that wouldn't even make it on my Rudeness Radar. I'm not even trying to be passively aggressively rude here...but that honestly doesn't sound all that bad, and surely not something because of which I would never speak to someone again.

I suppose we all have triggers, though, things that just rub us entirely the wrong way. I'm still miffed about the lady who started pummeling me with her purse as I came out of a restroom stall while she shouted NO! FOR WOMEN! I thought that was a bit rude, and I was embarrassed enough that it still bothers me.

Or the woman who looked at me, sneered, and spit out, "$^#&$ ****." I took some offense. Not at being called a **** but how it was said. And there was the woman who took a swing at me in a locker room because I didn't share her disgust in there being a fat person a row over changing clothes.

And the kid who snorted, "So how many branches of the ugly tree did you hit on the way down?"

I could go on...

And Yep...we all have triggers. Mean people are mine. Fortunately the world has far more nice people than it does really mean people...


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

@Thumper yow! Those are beyond rude.

Used to happen to me sometimes, for example, I'm shopping for trousers and a shop assistant wandering up to me and saying (with a really sour expression) "Those are the _ladies_ jeans". Not nearly as bad as the ones you mention but still offensive.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and @Sandpiper, that is a strange story.  Phones give almost as much scope for rude behaviour as driving!  I used to work with a guy who would set a time for a meeting, and as soon as I sit down at his desk would make phone call after phone call, all the while rolling his eyes at me and grimacing as though to say "Isn't this irritating, that I have to make this phone call."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We were having an estate sale at my parents' home of their belongings, and I told someone that no, I wasn't accepting personal checks. He spat at me that I should have put it in the classified ad.* I told him the next time I broke up my childhood home after my mother's death, I would remember that. 

Betsy

Not physically spit, I'm referring to the tone of voice...


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have often had people shout insults at me from passing cars (often vans for some reason) when I walk down the street.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We were having an estate sale at my parents' home of their belongings, and I told someone that no, I wasn't accepting personal checks. He spat at me that I should have put it in the classified ad. I told him the next time I broke up my childhood home after my mother's death, I would remember that.
> 
> Betsy


Wow that is pretty insensitive! I dont think I've ever had anyone SPIT at me. Jeez.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

this actually happened yesterday. DH and I went to my parents house after we had our Thanksgiving dinner (we do Thanksgiving @ our house instead of trying to fit in 2 big meals) and I had brought some leftover Russian Cake for my family to try. It's a traditional dessert for DH's family, but mine had never heard of it. I walk in, say hi and put the cake on the table and tell everyone what it is (I should note that they are done eating and all the food's put away). My older brother looks @ me and says something along the lines of, We don't want any of the (German "adult" word for


Spoiler



poop


) cake; he used the German word knowing that it bothered me and that I had asked him several times not to use it around me. He had not tried it, had not even seen what it looked like. I got mad @ him and asked him, again, not to use curse words in any language around me b/c DD is starting to parrot words back. He told me it was alright b/c his kids repeat words all the time and "


Spoiler



turd


" wasn't a bad word (which is not the word he had used orginally).

In hindsight, I should have left right then. The evening only got worse and my brother only got more abbrassive (I should also note, we don't drink in my family, so my bro was sober when he was saying these things).


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds obnoxious, Alle. It reminded me of something that happened to me yesterday - I made a bunch of sushi for my fiance's family (we were having a pretty non-traditional dinner) and some family members saw what I was making immediately started calling it disgusting and horrible. I purposely used no raw ingredients and made it really basic and friendly because I knew they had never had it before, but I couldn't believe how vocal they were about it. One uncle even said he wanted to throw it on the floor. I would never go into someone's home and call their homemade food disgusting. 

Of course, this is also the family that once decided to rate everyone's shoes and said mine were the ugliest. I guess that's why I hate family gatherings around here.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oy gevalt!  I must also say that the original story also didn't sound that bad to me.  That woman's behavior was inappropriate and rude, but I personally wouldn't have walked out.  Now, I live in NYC - so you can imagine.  I think the thing that I just can't believe is how people in Manhattan text or check their e-mails while walking. Now we are talking here crowded sidewalks (I work in midtown Manhattan right now).  And yes, people in NY are always in a hurry anyway.  And when you start texting on your phone - it slowwwwwwwsssss you way down.  So suddenly you get the worst traffic on the sidewalks because all these dingbats are texting while walking.                 It is so incredibly inconsiderate.

I also used to work as a supervisor at Tower Records at Lincoln Center (who remembers that store? *sigh*)  Anyway, we'd get all kinds of abuse from customers (because the customer is always right you know!)  One day a woman brought a CD to return because it didn't work.  (I worked in the classical department by the way, so you would assume a certain maturity right?)  The CD was already opened so I take it out and look at it and I swear to you she used this disc as a food plate.  There were smudges of food on that thing.  I said, "I'm sorry I can not accept this back.  It's not that it's already opened, because we accept opened CDs, but only if they're in mint condition.  And this disc isn't."  She began screaming.  And then she grabbed the CD from my hands and threw it in my face.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mashadutoit said:


> Wow that is pretty insensitive! I dont think I've ever had anyone SPIT at me. Jeez.


Sorry, it wasn't actually spitting, it was the tone of voice....sharply nasty....

Betsy


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

DYB said:


> I also used to work as a supervisor at Tower Records at Lincoln Center (who remembers that store? *sigh*) Anyway, we'd get all kinds of abuse from customers (because the customer is always right you know!) One day a woman brought a CD to return because it didn't work. (I worked in the classical department by the way, so you would assume a certain maturity right?) The CD was already opened so I take it out and look at it and I swear to you she used this disc as a food plate. There were smudges of food on that thing. I said, "I'm sorry I can not accept this back. It's not that it's already opened, because we accept opened CDs, but only if they're in mint condition. And this disc isn't." She began screaming. And then she grabbed the CD from my hands and threw it in my face.


Ugggh, customers. I made the mistake of working at a tea store in the mall during the holiday season many years back. The customers seriously scared me sometime, they would get so angry about the littlest things. Definitely never doing that again. I try to be extra friendly to everyone working in retail during this time of year.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

(sigh)  The day after Thanksgiving and I think that the world is definitely a ruder place than it used to be.  I believe that we see it every day on tv, political debates and ads and it has now become the norm.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We were having an estate sale at my parents' home of their belongings, and I told someone that no, I wasn't accepting personal checks. He spat at me that I should have put it in the classified ad.* I told him the next time I broke up my childhood home after my mother's death, I would remember that.
> Betsy
> Not physically spit, I'm referring to the tone of voice...


I felt better when I saw your note "not physically spit." I could not imagine even from the rudest person.

The rudest I have experienced on sales items; people calling that they are coming and never showing up.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Before and after DH & I were first married, I worked in sales jobs. I always TRY to be as polite as possible to people especially around the holidays knowing that they are beyond stressed. One year, I was working at a dollar store in a mall on Christmas Eve. After closing, I totaled my till, gave it to my manager, she checked it, and went to make the night's deposit while I finished rearranging the store (this could sometimes take up to 2 hours putting stock back where it was supposed to go). She was coming back to help me, but I was alone for about 45 minutes. about 20 minutes before she got back I had some desperate man hanging on the front gate of the store demanding that I open up and let him get something. The mall closed at 5, and this was about 5:40. I tried explaining that we'd been closed for 40 minutes, and that the registers were shut down with no $ in them because the manager had already taken it to the bank, and didn't he understand that I couldn't open up for him? He was screaming at me, I was being quiet and polite, when all of a sudden he yells, "FINE, this is what I think of you and your store!" then spins around drops his pants.. and


Spoiler



do I really have to finish this sentence? he did more than moon me that's for sure.



I called security, but by the time they got to me, he was long gone. (I did not clean up after him!)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

In 2003 I started going out with my now husband. He is half Persian and tans if thinking about going outside (yes, that is jealousy from me). But one day he dropped me off at the library to get some books for the weekend which I always did when he was on patrol. I needed to go to the bathroom and when I came out, this older woman started lecturing me. She told me I was going against my country by dating him, I should be ashamed of myself, everything short of saying he blew up the towers (that was his relatives). I was too shocked to say anything back. I could not imagine someone doing this. My husband was furious. He wanted to go find that woman and make her apologize. I chickened out. That is the rudest thing anyone has done to me.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

This puts recent rudeness in perspective for me...

I think that's past rudeness, for many of you-- that is just plain foul.  From the "these are for ladies" comments to the poop (German word AND literal) and on down to DKazemi's experience...this isn't rude, it's just awfulness.

Rude is the woman who parked square in between two gas pumps, then locked it up and went inside the gas station.  She was on the phone the whole time.  She was too far between the pumps to use either one.  But that's just simple rude self-centeredness.  Awful, but not disgusting.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Years ago, I worked for a property management company in San Diego, not long after I moved to the states, and received a telephone call from a prospective renter who refused to talk to me because of my English accent. In a rude, abrupt tone he told (not asked) me to, "put someone on the line without a British accent, someone I can understand."


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

dkazemi said:


> In 2003 I started going out with my now husband. He is half Persian and tans if thinking about going outside (yes, that is jealousy from me). But one day he dropped me off at the library to get some books for the weekend which I always did when he was on patrol. I needed to go to the bathroom and when I came out, this older woman started lecturing me. She told me I was going against my country by dating him, I should be ashamed of myself, everything short of saying he blew up the towers (that was his relatives). I was too shocked to say anything back. I could not imagine someone doing this. My husband was furious. He wanted to go find that woman and make her apologize. I chickened out. That is the rudest thing anyone has done to me.


Eeck! I have a friend, whose family is South Korean (he was born and raised in the US), who was visiting someone in Ohio. He was in a store and some woman came up to him and began telling him how glad she was that someone like him was allowed to come to America, the country where everyone has opportunities regardless of race. 

Another friend, who is coincidentally also South Korean and is a comedian, was approached by the father of an acquaintance who said to her: "Oh, are you that Chinese comedian? Your oriental jokes are so funny!"


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I spent a number of years putting up with a number of things but I was able to finally hold my own after I left a bad marriage. Some of this could be from my adrenal gland tumors that make me produce too much aldosterone (along the same line a testosterone). At least something good came from it.

So now I really don't take much from people but the number one thing I deal with is actually directed at my kids, mainly my daughter. I've mentioned a number of times on here that my kids are both autistic but I'll say it again just in case. So the worst time was in Phoenix the summer before last. My daughter was really having a hard time and this was all before we got her on medication. She would scream and yell from random things. Too many people, not enough sensory input, can't get her feelings across, just any number of things. We were on vacation visiting family so we decided on a trip to the mall. While in the Hello Kitty store Ivy started to get agitated and let out a yell. Several people turned to give us dirty looks (something I'm used to) along with the 2 teens standing near us. One mumbled "F***ing retard." Let me just say, nothing sets me off more than someone picking on my kid but throwing in slurs is a sure way to reach my boiling point. I pushed the stroller over to my mother-in-law and asked her to take Ivy out. I turned to the girl and let her have it with more than a few colorful words. 

I'd like to say this was the only time we've heard this kind of talk but having special needs kids like I do has shown me the best and worst of people. Funny enough, I thought out mixed race family would cause issues but that's been all peaches and cream. Strange how things work out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

A woman on a completely different forum decided to adopt me because she absolutely LIVED for Schadenfreude and discovered I have a terminal disease.  (It will take a while, but yes, it will kill me.)

She began sending me private messages telling me everything she thought I should do because, as she reminded me in every frantic message, I could die at absolutely any time and it was very important for me to finish projects.

I was polite. She got worse.  So I politely asked that she not worry about it. She got even worse.  I flat-out told her I appreciated that she was trying to be helpful, but she wasn't.  She ignored it.

Ironically she was offering advice on something I had no interest in (it didn't apply to me), and I'd been at a conference with her a few years before when she gave a pitch that was embarrassing, which explained why she spent more time offering advice than getting anywhere herself.

The weird thing is I have no fears about it and don't let it dictate my way in the world.  She just latched onto this notion that she had to jump up and down on my head to get me to do things her way so that I could be what she wanted me to be quickly... that way my life wouldn't be a waste when I died in the next second.

W. T. and excuse my french, F?

I'm someone who often DOES ask for advice, but I only ask people I know and trust.  If I DON'T ask for it, I will both ignore it and consider it invasive... which she had been told.

I barely knew her, too.  She didn't even know what I was working on-- sometimes TELLING me what I was supposed to be working on.  It was incredibly weird.  In fact, it still puzzles me.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

@fayrlite I have an autistic 4 year old (still waiting on him to say his first word) and it can lead to those fustrated outbursts. I have laid into some people as well. Good job on taking up for your little girl.


----------



## genodidit! (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, you got free pizza.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

oliewankanobe said:


> A woman on a completely different forum decided to adopt me because she absolutely LIVED for Schadenfreude and discovered I have a terminal disease. (It will take a while, but yes, it will kill me.)
> 
> She began sending me private messages telling me everything she thought I should do because, as she reminded me in every frantic message, I could die at absolutely any time and it was very important for me to finish projects.
> 
> ...


Obviously this woman has nothing else to do than go around and, as you say, adopt people. She needs to get out more!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Well between part time retail work and working for a local township, I've got tons of stories. The worst was when I was working as a pharm tech and some woman screamed to us for filling an antibiotic for another woman with a screaming/sick baby over her non-emergency medication. 

The MOST rude thing I've ever seen (didn't happen to me) was a month after 9-11. I was flying from JFK to Buffalo and was told to get there 3 hours in advance. Well some idiot a few people behind me didn't heed the warnings and started yelling that his plane was leaving in half an hour. He was being so obnoxious that I finally told him to shut up and be nicer to the airline people, since most of them were probably losing their jobs. The ticket agent said thank you and told me that she was already pink slipped. Everyone around us also applauded me.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Notice that this is turning into a thread about what to do with these rude people?  I love KB.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, there's a shocking amount of rudeness here, isn't there?    

When I was a cashier in a fastfood restaurant customers were rude to me on a pretty much daily basis but it was part of my job to smile and keep my voice at a friendly pitch no matter what. A customer once told another right in front of me that "these people" are brainless machines. I had to keep on smiling and pretend not to hear, although he hadn't bothered to lower his voice and was giving me this challenging look while he said it. 

But I'm a big rules follower and took pride in being good at my job, so even if a customer was the one who goofed when ordering, I would apologize as though the mistake were mine, and try to correct the problem in a way that wouldn't make them feel stupid. It was part of the job to keep customers happy, so there weren't any complaints to the manager. 

Unfortunately, the "customer is always right" motto leaves room for all kinds of rudeness. The worst for me was probably when a lady literally threw a drink at me because I told her she couldn't have something for free. (Honestly, why would anyone assume because they add a drink or food item to their order at the last minute that the cashier will just throw it in at no charge? It boggles the mind how many requests I used to get for free pops, cups of nacho cheese, sides of sour cream, extra meat, etc.) Luckily, I was working drive-through and the window was on a motion sensor, so it closed just before the drink hit, or I would've been doused. 

Another fun little perk of being a cashier is that if you do something to irk a customer, they sometimes wreak a horrible revenge by going into the restroom and doing unspeakable things on the floor instead of the toilet, and who do you think gets to clean that up? 

On the up side, I also had wonderful customers, people who came through my lines every day and would always try to tip me, although I explained to them I wasn't allowed to accept tips. One regular customer who's name I didn't even know once took the trouble to track me down and call me at home to offer me a job at her husband's bank. For some crazy reason I didn't take it but I still remember the customers who brightened my day, just like the one's who made me go home crying.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DYB said:


> Oy gevalt! I must also say that the original story also didn't sound that bad to me. That woman's behavior was inappropriate and rude, but I personally wouldn't have walked out. Now, I live in NYC - so you can imagine. I think the thing that I just can't believe is how people in Manhattan text or check their e-mails while walking. Now we are talking here crowded sidewalks (I work in midtown Manhattan right now). And yes, people in NY are always in a hurry anyway. And when you start texting on your phone - it slowwwwwwwsssss you way down. So suddenly you get the worst traffic on the sidewalks because all these dingbats are texting while walking.               It is so incredibly inconsiderate.
> 
> I also used to work as a supervisor at Tower Records at Lincoln Center (who remembers that store? *sigh*) Anyway, we'd get all kinds of abuse from customers (because the customer is always right you know!) One day a woman brought a CD to return because it didn't work. (I worked in the classical department by the way, so you would assume a certain maturity right?) The CD was already opened so I take it out and look at it and I swear to you she used this disc as a food plate. There were smudges of food on that thing. I said, "I'm sorry I can not accept this back. It's not that it's already opened, because we accept opened CDs, but only if they're in mint condition. And this disc isn't." She began screaming. And then she grabbed the CD from my hands and threw it in my face.


I loved that Tower Records, especially the classical department, and I miss it.

My current boss (one of 4 attorneys) is a rude, arrogant, difficult bully. To stick with the rude theme, she talks with her mouth full -- more than anyone I've ever known. She complains and whines about everything, insults me, and I have to stay calm and be quiet (except when I have to explain myself, which I hate to do).


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

OMG I have so much respect for people who work in food in any capacity.  WHY is everyone so awful about food?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I loved that Tower Records, especially the classical department, and I miss it.


If you shopped in the classical department then our paths probably crossed! You weren't the person who threw the CD in my face, were you


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

dkazemi said:


> @fayrlite I have an autistic 4 year old (still waiting on him to say his first word) and it can lead to those fustrated outbursts. I have laid into some people as well. Good job on taking up for your little girl.


It's so hard since people can't tell there is something wrong with them. I've found it easier when I loudly tell people they are autistic. It's actually the first thing I say just about anywhere we go. For the most part people respond better when they know.  But I'm always willing to step in and when someone needs a conscience check.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DYB said:


> If you shopped in the classical department then our paths probably crossed! You weren't the person who threw the CD in my face, were you


No! But our paths may have crossed. Since you posted, I've thought a lot about the classical department. I remember that there were so many more people in there after Met and City Opera got out (and concerts at Lincoln Center). Who would have thought that the Met Opera shop would still sell CDs and Tower would close? Saw something online today about Academy Records still open on W. 18th St.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Thumper, I can't imagine people being so cruel but I know they are. Makes me want to just beat someone up on your behalf.


Luckily I tend to have a good grip on my temper, because I am very capable of inflicting damage on people. The lady in the bathroom was fortunate; I did tell her to back off or I would


Spoiler



$^#* her up


 and she ran to hide in a stall, but if I had just swung back without warning? I'd have probably been arrested.

I think people just don't use what little gray matter they have between their ears sometimes, and they would be truly horrified to see what they do played back for them in high def after the fact...


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Thumper said:


> I think people just don't use what little gray matter they have between their ears sometimes, and they would be truly horrified to see what they do played back for them in high def after the fact...


Wish that were possible! The playback option. Although I would not like to be on the receiving end.

My mother died a couple of years ago. At that stage the house next to my fathers was a student digs. We got a note from them that they were going to have a party on the evening of my mother's funeral. We've had a long history of them having long, very late and very noisy parties so getting a note was surprising, actually quite considerate. We met with them and explained the situation, saying that we dont mind them having a party as long as they turn the music down after 12:30 and dont make much noise, seeing as this was the day of my mothers funeral and all that - and they said fine.

Of course, when the party actually began they were roaring drunk and belting out songs, swearing loudly, screaming and laughing and playing music and constantly stopping and changing the songs until well after 12:30 - I think we waited until around 2pm before my husband goes and rings their doorbell to ask them to turn it down.

Next thing one of them - the son of the woman that owned that house - follows my husband back to our house, ready for a fight. Me, my husband and my father are sitting there in our kitchen in our pyjamas and this young &^% waltzes in and starts lecturing us on the fact that he is studying law and that they have "The Right To Party".

My father can be pretty stern. He fixes this young man with his steely eye and without raising his voice, tells him in no uncertain terms what he thinks of his right to party, and the fact that he had just lost his wife and does not want to have to deal with noise on this of all days. Never seen anyone deflate so quickly. By the time we got rid of him he was begging us "dont tell my mom."

Disgusting.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I changed my last name after marriage, in the beginning most people at work did not realize.

I put my last name on some paper work and was called out to do a "buy back".  When I walked up the guy said he was waiting on so-n-so.  I said, that's me.  Then he he said in the most indignant tone he could muster, "what did you do, marry a Jew?". Without missing a beat I said, "no, something much worse than that" and walked off.  The look on his face was classic, you could actually see him straining in thought trying to think of what could be worse.

I didn't offend me.  In fact it makes me laugh.  People can be stupid but I refuse to carry their baggage.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

There are worse stories, but I can't tell them without telling more than I am comfortable with on a public forum.  I work a nontraditional job, changed religions, have mixed heritage even though I look like a typical Irish lass, and speak Spanish which allows me to understand people who use their native tongue to talk about me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dara England said:


> Wow, there's a shocking amount of rudeness here, isn't there?
> 
> When I was a cashier in a fastfood restaurant customers were rude to me on a pretty much daily basis but it was part of my job to smile and keep my voice at a friendly pitch no matter what. A customer once told another right in front of me that "these people" are brainless machines. I had to keep on smiling and pretend not to hear, although he hadn't bothered to lower his voice and was giving me this challenging look while he said it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you worked at taco bell. I can relate to that. Just got home from my shift.

I get a couple of Filipinos (which I am half) that come in make their order ask me if I am Filipino. Then they get extra nice and seemingly jokingly ask of a discount.

Have had an old man tell...more like scream at my to learn English in the lobby after he
1. Never answered my questions about whether his 2nd item was chicken like his 1st item.... Got mad that I had to ask more than twice.
2. I handed him one bag told his there was one more. Turn around to grab to next he sped out of the drive thru.

I get yelled at by customers because I will not take more than 2 separate order per car. Really got chewed out because a guy wanted to do 7 different orders from his car.

I have gotten yelled at because I check ALL my twenties for fakes. I like having a job. Been accused of stereotyping someone having checked their bill.

I have come out to soda on my car.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

The racism thing follows me like a bad penny... and at this point I have just given up.  

I'm a hereditary witch married to a Kurdish man.  We don't even bother responding any more.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Sounds like you worked at taco bell.


Indeed, I did. Spent three years there and before that one year at Taco Mayo. Apparently I love tacos. 



Vegas_Asian said:


> I get yelled at by customers because I will not take more than 2 separate order per car. Really got chewed out because a guy wanted to do 7 different orders from his car.


I got this all the time too. People were just trying to bring back food for all their co-workers and wanted everything on seperate tickets. But they didn't understand when it's lunch rush and there's a huge line of other cars behind them those people trapped in line are on a short lunch break too. They just want a couple tacos and have no idea the person ahead of them has five seperate tickets, so they're going to be super irrate when they finally get their turn at the window. So yeah, we had the two orders per car rule too, although we sometimes relaxed it if there were no other customers in line.



Vegas_Asian said:


> I have gotten yelled at because I check ALL my twenties for fakes. I like having a job. Been accused of stereotyping someone having checked their bill.


I once got handed a counterfeit $100 bill and would've taken it but had to go to the manager for change. Luckily, he checked the bill more closely than I did and called the cops. After that, I tried to be more careful about checking, using those little markers that are supposed to change color if it's a fake.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

My home town has a massive fair every summer.  We get flooded with fake 20s and 50s every year.  Counterfitters LOVE fairs.  I'd never seen anyone take a large bill without checking it til I left my area.  

I'm even paranoid about carrying large bills.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

So THAT's what the little markers are for!!    You learn something every day. 

I'm always paranoid I'll inadvertently GET a counterfeit, use it, and get caught.  Ugh.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Marker does work if someone bleached a small bill like a 1 or 5 and printed over a twenty or some higher bill the paper. We had a group do this in Vegas a couple of years. I am not finding as many as before.

I lift the bill to the light. Look for the face. There is a strip on the bill you can see in the light. Inside of that strip the domination of the is detailed in word form and numeral form. Even 10 have them. The counterfeits also feel weird. A real bills ink should feel A little raised than the counterfeits I have come across...the ink bleeds into the paper differently

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

As many may know I recently moved back to So Cal after many years in Atlanta. I have noticed how few people here say "excuse me" before just walking in front of you, even store employees have done this. I think I am more sensitive because it would be the other way in the South.

I have also been flipped off (always return the sentiment) and experienced much more aggressive driving/drivers here in just the first few weeks, than in my entire 9 years of living in the South. Relax people and pay attention... !

I like to fantasize that if I had a super power it would be the ability to send people back to their starting point when they drive like a#@holes!

This is a funny clip from Shoot Em UP with Clive Owen, I think of it when ever people don't use their blinkers... (just beware, very salty language)


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

TessM said:


> Well between part time retail work and working for a local township, I've got tons of stories. The worst was when I was working as a pharm tech and some woman screamed to us for filling an antibiotic for another woman with a screaming/sick baby over her non-emergency medication.


Fellow (and current) pharm tech here. My favorite is the guy - who was at least mid-30s - who asked us to put his (approximately same-aged) sister's cough meds before every one else in the waiting area. Which was full. Of kids. I just kinda stared at him for a second before saying "Um, no" because it took that long for my brain to comprehend that a full grown adult was really asking to _cut in line_.

Also, I'm really tired of people complaining about the wait time and telling me all I have to do is "slap a label on it." One of these days there'll be slappage, alright...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have very poor hearing and have tried hearing aids but they really didn't work well for me.  I usually let people know about my problem and I also kind of semi-read lips and try to accommodate others as much as I can. 

One of my co-workers got really testy with me once when I couldn't hear her as well as she thought I should and was put out in a very nasty way.  It didn't occur to me at the time to impress on her that I had a disability and just because she couldn't see it, that didn't make it any less real.  I am usually pretty tough, but it hurt my feelings at the time.  But I got over her...


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I once had a friend who would always want to talk or hang out but I had to initiate everything. Especially when it had to do with calling on the phone to talk. She would never call me. If I wanted to talk I always had to call her and she would always put me on call waiting and then eventually hang up on me when someone else called her while we were talking. It made no difference who it was and she did this to me every.single.time.  

It never failed, she would always interrupt our conversation and put me on call waiting and then hang up. She would never call me back either. She wonders why I don't call her or have much to do with her anymore.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

People tell me this is rude (and racist) behavior, but I think it's kind of funny. Whenever I go anywhere, people think I work there -- the grocery store, home depot, office depot, staples, Walmart, Best Buy, Starbucks, Whole Foods, the gas station -- everywhere. One time I was at a gas station and this older woman asked me to pump her gas. I thought she was just having trouble, so I helped her. Then she handed me 20 dollars. I told her I don't work here, that she had to pay inside. She seemed really confused and kind of angry that I "mislead" her. It does get annoying sometimes, but, for the most part, I think it's funny.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I like to fantasize that if I had a super power it would be the ability to send people back to their starting point when they drive like a#@holes!


I love that. I hope you get super powers!!!

I had an acquaintance a few years back who was going through a divorce. I had recently went through my own and so she would call frequently and we did things together. She had no family close and no children. I had both. I always answered her phone calls and gave her all the time I could spare. On my family reunion weekend my dad had a stroke, was gone, my cousin and her husband revived him, and of course he was then hospitalized. I was too busy to answer her phone calls since dad was in ICU. When I finally did answer one of her calls three days later she yelled at me for being rude. I listened and then explained what had happened and that perhaps she should have realized something might have been amiss since I never ever missed one of her calls previously. She got mad because I didn't apologize to her. That was the last time I spoke with her.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am painfully skinny and I always have been. I can eat and eat and eat for weeks to gain a lb, but if I skip one meal I can lose two. I work with a woman who weighs in about 350lbs. She had gastric bypass surgery and lost a lot of weight at first but gained it all back because she eats garbage. (A typical lunch might be 2 large orders of fries, a piece of cake and a large Mountain Dew....I'm not exaggerating). She has always made snide comments about my weight. One day she looked at my lunch of ham sandwich, chips, an apple and milk and said, 'Oh you little skinny-minny, you make me sick!' I finally had enough and said, 'Hey! How would it make you feel if I said you make ME sick you big fat cow?' Stunned silence ensued until I followed up with, 'If I said something like that I would be considered rude and cruel. Why is it that everyone feels entitled to make comments about my weight and it's OK?'


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

sheiler1963 said:


> I am painfully skinny and I always have been. I can eat and eat and eat for weeks to gain a lb, but if I skip one meal I can lose two. I work with a woman who weighs in about 350lbs. She had gastric bypass surgery and lost a lot of weight at first but gained it all back because she eats garbage. (A typical lunch might be 2 large orders of fries, a piece of cake and a large Mountain Dew....I'm not exaggerating). She has always made snide comments about my weight. One day she looked at my lunch of ham sandwich, chips, an apple and milk and said, 'Oh you little skinny-minny, you make me sick!' I finally had enough and said, 'Hey! How would it make you feel if I said you make ME sick you big fat cow?' Stunned silence ensued until I followed up with, 'If I said something like that I would be considered rude and cruel. Why is it that everyone feels entitled to make comments about my weight and it's OK?'


Oh good for you! This happens to me all the time. Why is it that people feel it is fine to make personal remarks about you if you are skinny? I go through phases where I dont really like eating sweet things, and it actually gets so its awkward to turn down a slice of cake because people act like I've got a problem. I've had people shout "Anorexic" at me in the street, and I'm really not THAT thin. I had one friend (an EX friend now) who got it into her head that I had an eating disorder and kept trying to force me onto a scale. I love eating and have a healthy appetite, I have no idea what I weigh, but for her that was just me being in denial. So incredibly annoying!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

sheiler1963 said:


> I am painfully skinny and I always have been. I can eat and eat and eat for weeks to gain a lb, but if I skip one meal I can lose two. I work with a woman who weighs in about 350lbs. She had gastric bypass surgery and lost a lot of weight at first but gained it all back because she eats garbage. (A typical lunch might be 2 large orders of fries, a piece of cake and a large Mountain Dew....I'm not exaggerating). She has always made snide comments about my weight. One day she looked at my lunch of ham sandwich, chips, an apple and milk and said, 'Oh you little skinny-minny, you make me sick!' I finally had enough and said, 'Hey! How would it make you feel if I said you make ME sick you big fat cow?' Stunned silence ensued until I followed up with, 'If I said something like that I would be considered rude and cruel. Why is it that everyone feels entitled to make comments about my weight and it's OK?'


I was like this in Jr high and HS. To make matters worse I also played sports, so I got the anorexic label all the time. It was so had my friends had to defend me.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I really hate rude people. I was born with a genetic skin condition and can mostly hide it under clothes and such but sometimes i get a "breakout" on my face which i try to hide with make-up if i go out. Once i was in a shop and this woman saw me, pulled a face, said "urgghhh" and grabbed her childs hand so that she could move her away from me.   I've been bullied as a child because of it and had many rude comments, mostly from ignorant adults. 

My uncle had polio and was confined to a wheelchair and whenever we went shopping, if a sales assistant or somebody was talking to him, they would crouch down and talk really slowly so he could "understand" and he used to say "it's my legs that don't work, not my brain." They were very patronizing and rude i thought.

I can also relate to the been thin thing. I am only around 7 stone (98lb or thereabouts) which is thin but tough, i can't seem to gain weight and people have thought i had anorexia or something. One of my sisters old friends actually had an eating disorder and she saw me at a house party and told everyone i was anorexic. I think she was probably in denial about her own situation. 

People who don't think before they speak are quite rude also. They will say something rude and then say "sorry i didn't mean it to sound like that" but it doesn't matter because it's what you think and now it's too late to take it back.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been skinny my whole life also.  People have said mean things to me forever like it's my fault and I chose to be thin.  I have been told I look like a refugee.  
We have a class reunion coming up next summer.  I've never attended one in the past, but this year I am going to make it a point to go.  I'm still thin and most of them are not.  I know, it's a mean but I can't help it.  
deb


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Man, if that was the rudest thing that had ever happened to me, I'd be thrilled. Hell, I probably would have shrugged it off as a forgivable offense and given her another chance, especially if it was obvious it was about work and I could still watch skating without sound. I dunno, maybe it's just me, but that wouldn't even make it on my Rudeness Radar. I'm not even trying to be passively aggressively rude here...but that honestly doesn't sound all that bad, and surely not something because of which I would never speak to someone again.
> 
> I suppose we all have triggers, though, things that just rub us entirely the wrong way. I'm still miffed about the lady who started pummeling me with her purse as I came out of a restroom stall while she shouted NO! FOR WOMEN! I thought that was a bit rude, and I was embarrassed enough that it still bothers me.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm sorry for al that you have been through.

The rude behavior that I hate, are healthy people that park in handicap spots.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

CaedemMarquez said:


> Wow, I'm sorry for al that you have been through.
> 
> The rude behavior that I hate, are healthy people that park in handicap spots.


While I agree this can be an issue, I do hope you think about the fact that not all handicaps are visible. heart/lung issues don't always show on the outside.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> While I agree this can be an issue, I do hope you think about the fact that not all handicaps are visible. heart/lung issues don't always show on the outside.


While I understand where you're coming from, we have the parking tags for handicapped parking for a reason and it's illegal to park in a spot without them.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I know some people borrow tags from family members to get good parking spots and I hate that, but I never judge a person who looks healthy and has the tag, since it could be an "invisible" disability. I've been yelled at by people for parking in a disabled spot before. They got quiet pretty quickly when they saw me help my FMIL out who was using a walker at the time! I've also seen a friend of the family illegally using a tag before, which she borrowed from her mom. When she realized that she had stolen the spot from me (I was in a wheelchair at the time and actually needed the spot!), she hurried off, probably hoping I hadn't seen her.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I know some people borrow tags from family members to get good parking spots and I hate that, but I never judge a person who looks healthy and has the tag, since it could be an "invisible" disability. I've been yelled at by people for parking in a disabled spot before. They got quiet pretty quickly when they saw me help my FMIL out who was using a walker at the time! I've also seen a friend of the family illegally using a tag before, which she borrowed from her mom. When she realized that she had stolen the spot from me (I was in a wheelchair at the time and actually needed the spot!), she hurried off, probably hoping I hadn't seen her.


I'm able bodied but it's a pet peeve of mine - able-bodied people parking in disabled bays. It annoys the hell out of me and although I'm not a confrontational person, I would love to be a traffic warden and go round slapping tickets on them. The thing that I've noticed, in my home town, is the high proportion of the vehicles in which disabled badges are displayed are very expensive, top of the range cars. It makes no sense. For a start some of the sports cars are so low and the four wheel drives so high, they are tricky to get in and out of at the best of times.
We used to dine regularly in a Chinese restaurant that overlocked the main street. Sitting in the window, it was staggering how many folk drove up, put the disabled badge in the window and then RAN into the shopping centre. Grinding my teeth now....


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm able bodied but it's a pet peeve of mine - able-bodied people parking in disabled bays. It annoys the hell out of me and although I'm not a confrontational person, I would love to be a traffic warden and go round slapping tickets on them. The thing that I've noticed, in my home town, is the high proportion of the vehicles in which disabled badges are displayed are very expensive, top of the range cars. It makes no sense. For a start some of the sports cars are so low and the four wheel drives so high, they are tricky to get in and out of at the best of times.
> We used to dine regularly in a Chinese restaurant that overlocked the main street. Sitting in the window, it was staggering how many folk drove up, put the disabled badge in the window and then RAN into the shopping centre. Grinding my teeth now....


Crack me up! I can totally understand since it used to tick me off to see people running in. I don't think my thoughts on it really changed until I started to meet parents with disabled kids. While the kids aren't always in the car when they park in the disabled spots, they still had just as many hindrances. I used to complain that my day was super planned with all the kids therapies but learned mine was nothing compared to a parent whose child had physical issues.

Of course I'm sure some people just game the system and I don't quite get buying an expensive flashy car. Most of the modification done to the average vehicle is expensive. I'm betting it's twice as expensive on a sporty car. Meh, maybe they have money to blow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a handicap access plaque and won't use it unless my mum is with me.  She uses a cane or wheelchair, depending on distance.  I see a lot of people using plaques with another person's face on them... which is illegal, but rarely enforced.

When I cut my hair VERY short from down-to-my-hips, two nurses at the hospital didn't know that I was a patient as well a being married to "mean Dr. E."  I overheard them talking about me from around a corner.

Nurse1: Did you see her hair? Oh my god!
Nurse2: I'm really surprised he let her cut it.  Isn't that against his teachings?
Nurse1: Maybe it's punishment.

I came around the corner and said "yes, it's punishment for looking him directly in the eye-- but I got off easy because I only have to wear the burqa when I scrub the floors at home."

1. Have we met? Do I seem like the type of woman who lets a man dictate to or control her?
2. Neither of us are practicing whatever religion you are obsessing over. For the record, the scary, swarthy dude was raised Yezidi but practices no formal religion at all.
3. Did you miss the signs all over this hospital about respecting privacy and NOT gossiping about patients? No? I'll let your supervisor know they need to be larger.
4. My hair is going to be gone very soon.  I beat it to the punch.  Even if I keep some of it, I won't be strong enough to have my arms up fussing with it.
5. This is my third round of cancer, so I actually know what I'm doing... and I know you should both know better.
6. I hope if you are ever sick you have somebody one tenth as loving and supportive as Dr. Meany.

And yes... I said it.  And yes... I reported it.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

oliewankanobe said:


> I have a handicap access plaque and won't use it unless my mum is with me. She uses a cane or wheelchair, depending on distance. I see a lot of people using plaques with another person's face on them... which is illegal, but rarely enforced.
> 
> When I cut my hair VERY short from down-to-my-hips, two nurses at the hospital didn't know that I was a patient as well a being married to "mean Dr. E." I overheard them talking about me from around a corner.
> 
> ...


Whoa! You tell 'em! Good for you.


----------

